# 2023 Proposed APA Standard Changes...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The APA has just put out 49 pages of proposed APA Standard Changes for discussion. So far, there is no mention of changes to types of shows, virtual shows etcetera.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What kind of changes are they proposing?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Nothing too major. 2023 is the 150th year, so they are mostly preparing for that. The Standard changes are all clarification and adding descriptors to the breeds. The intro was interesting, I tried to cut and past it, but it won't let me because it is a working document.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A PDF?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I have to look.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, it's a PDF but you can only return it with comments. Basically, what the intro is saying is that it is important to save the Standards to maintain the gene pools since the world is eating more and more commercial chicken.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like that focus on the breeds and maintaining them. I don't think it's going to be an issue though since there are so many interested in the different breeds.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, the concern is that the commercial genetics become so dominant I guess. All hobby chickens worldwide are a tiny tiny percentage of commercial birds.


----------

